# 10g Fowlr ?



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I started my first SW tank yesterday. I have 15lbs of live sand and 9lbs of cured live rock. I'm using a HOB filter doing 200gph and a powerhead doing 158gph. My question is, with the HOB filter is it ok to have just a polishing pad in it with carbon? Or is the pad going to become a problem? 

I'm starting the tank as a FOWLR but in 4-5 months once everything is established I'd like to get some nano soft corals. LiveAquaria has a starter pack for $55 and they say the corals dont require high light or water flow. So I'm looking forward to that. 

Thannks, Joe


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I wanna thank you guys for taking the time to look at my post and have nothing to say about it. I've been lucky to find people on other web sites that were willing to help me at this stage of the build.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh man I'm really sorry... I totally spaced replying.
It's been an open window for to long...
So firstly, thats an ok setup ( I have a simular nano). I would not use any floss, only a carbon bag and be sure to change it monthly.
I'm sure you know that only a few small fish are ok in a tank that size. If you'd like a good link for recommendations let me know.
Also you shouldn't have to wait so long to add anything, fish or corals... If you have good live rock (that is pre cured) you should cycle within a week.
The Nano Reef: a Step by Step Guide
Top Easy Soft Corals for Your Reef Tank - Easy Soft Live Corals for Reef Aquariums
These should help you a bunch...
Again, I'm really sorry about not posting earlier. My excuse is I have a client that I am building a 500gallon fowlr for, and trying to get the rest of my store/shop together.
Doc


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Here's a shot of my 10gl nano.
Small powerhead, HOB filter w/carbon bag, deep sand bed, 12+ lbs LR.
"pajama" cardinal, watchman gobi, pseudo chromis. 2 camelback shrimp, 1 emerald crab, few hermits, various snails, 3 feather dusters, 2 dwarf yellow cucumbers, various mushrooms, daisy polyps, carnation(very hard to keep), assorted button polyps, sponge....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

People on here are generally very ready to help but the nature of a forum is that some questions get lost sometimes. It is rare not to get an answer actually but you have to be patient for a day or two, if you still don't get an answer try bumping it. You have to remember no one is getting paid to answer you, people take it out of their own time to answer posts. 

I actually subscribed to this thread because I didn't quite understand your question and not being very knowledgeable about salt water set-ups I was interested to see what others would say.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I live in Burlington NJ. I tested the water parameters last night and the only thing that's not at 0 is the nitrates, there sitting at 5. But pH is 8.4, temp is 77, ammonia is 0 and nitrites are 0 too. SG is great at 1.024. If having filter floss in the HOB filter will cause issues later, then I'll remove that tonight. I do have a small bag of activated carbon in it's own little bag at the bottom of the filter. But was going to swap that out on Monday for some Chemi-Pure Elite. I've read nothing but great things about that stuff and also that it helps with more than ammonia. My thoughts on the filter floss was just to keep the water crystal clear. Will having it in there cause high nitrates? I'm also heading out Monday afternoon for my CUC. If all parameters check out, will it do more harm than good to add the CUC and a single Goby fish at once?

My 20" T5 light fixture should be here Thursday/Friday. It consist of 2, 10k, 2, 6.5k and 8 "moon light" LEDS. Are the 6.5k Atinics supposed to stay on over night with the LEDS? Or is that only if I had corals in there?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think the floss will be a problem as long as you only have fish in there but corals are much more sensitive to nitrates so in reef tanks it can be a constant battle to keep nitrates down.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

As of last night I took the floss out. I do plan on making this tank a mini reef with some soft corals so to keep everything in check now will only benefit me later. Testing the water again last night I still should signs of semi high nitrates. They sit between 5-10. The color isn't really either or, just floating in the middle. Tomorrow afternoon I'm going to take a sample to the LFS. I have to pick somethings up and figured it wouldn't hurt to have them test it as well. If all checks out, I'm picking up my CUC.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Are you doing weekly water changes?
Do a 50%, then every ten days do 20% and you'll be fine....


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Forgot to add this bit... 
Make sure you use R/O water (if you don't already) usually you can get a 2.5gl jug at the grocery store for about $2. I usually buy two every other week. One for w/c, and one used to add a cup nightly (not salt) for evaporation...
Or if you have a good LFS store that sells pre-mixed saltwater cheap enough. (Catalina Water Co. has pretty good water)
I asked where you were located because I will have my store running soon, and I'll be offering specials to members of this forum.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

My LFS sells RO for $.50 a gallon so I buy it from there. I wish they offered it pre-mixed, it would take a lot of guess work and water testing out of doing the water changes. But I assume once I do a few I'll know how much salt to add and it'll get easier with time. Ive been reading a lot of reviews this morning on the Chemi-Pure Elite and people LOVE this stuff. Not only does it take care of the ammonia in the tank but also keeps other parameters in check, such as nitrates. They also say the water is beyond crystal clear and water changes don't have to be done once a week. Some claim to olny to them once a month. I'm going to get some tomorrow and use it in my 40G FW breeder tank and also in my SW tank. Cant wait to see if the changes it makes is that noticeable.

I also went to Wal-Mart and picked up 2, 7G water jugs from the camping department. Cost $7 to fill these bad boys and the water should last a good month and a half.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I know there are some great products out there, and they have and are developing all kinds of resins for saltwater tanks that make water changes unecessary. But I don't use them. Just remember that the 10gal is a small ecosystem and little things have big effects... Many of the products are for much bigger systems, (and I know some products advertise for nano's as well) but these things are the money makers of the trade. I can assure you that it is not a necessary item , and your tank can be perfect without spending money on a product like that. 
To help with mixing salt and w/c get yourself two small containers that van hold about 2.5 gal. Make a mark on each of them at the 2gal point, use one to siphon off water, the other to mix in. (put a small power head in to help circulate). Some recomend letting it circulate overnight....
You can also always pre mix a large batch each month, it will be fine if capped off.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Be wary of what a company say about it's product, not saying it's not true just don't believe it until you find out for yourself. Macro Algae is great for keeping nitrates in check. They can be used in a refugium or in the display tank.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Can I add the marco algae to the HOB filter? I could add that where the water flows in and still keep the chemi-pure elite or even the carbon in the other chamber. Thoughts?

Hey Doc. As for the water changes, I have a 4 gallon blue bucket thats marked on the inside for each gallon. I've been using it, along with a 5g Lowes bucket to do my WC's on my 40G breeder FW tank. For that tank, I have a 13G garbage bucket mixing tap water with Tetra AquaSafe Plus, using 2 powerheads, and I do weekly 8g water changes. So I'll use the blue bucket and a powerhead to mix my 2g salt water for the Nano tank.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds good....
As mention you can put the macro anywhere... Put it, in the tank depending on what you get it'll look good there...
Otherwise like is said, you really won't have to worry about it....


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I got my water tested at the same time I bought my new API salt water kit. Parameters were in great shape so I bought my CUC. Some say I made a minor mistake because I also bought 2 baby oscellaris clowns but I feel I'll be just fine with them. Reason being is because they are sooooo small they aren't going to produce enough waste to make a dramatic change that I wont be able to handle. I already did a 3g water change to ensure fresh water and also have another 3g's mixed up with powerhead and heater just incase. So please tell me that I'm at least ready for the worst if I infact made a rash decision by adding the baby Ocellaris clowns?


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Also with having plenty of time both before and after work to look after and maintain the tank, I really feel strongly that I can handle any swings the tank may take until it settles down again.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

You should be ok... But two may be to much for that size tank, and anemone's are not to good to put in that small of a tank either.
They will "walk", and affect other tankmates.
But the clowns don't have to have them and you can put lots of other things. Hairy mushrooms are really good


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I've been asking around about how many fish shuold be stocked in a nano tank and everyone is telling me for the most part 2. In some cases people have done 2 clowns and a goby or even 2 clowns and a firefish. But the clowns right now are maybe 1/2 long each and a Green Clown Goby is only going to get a max size of 1 3/4 so even then the tank wouldn't be over stocked. At the same time, others have said they have 5 fish in there nano and as long as you keep up with your water changes and do at least 40% a week then the water will stay healthy and the fish will do just fine. I think 3 fish, a cleaner shrimp, and a clown goby will do just fine for me. 

My T5 light fixture will be here today. I'm going to wait at least 3-4 weeks and let everything in the tank calm down before I add any corals. I know there are some I can add right away but I feel that it's just more to worry about right now. And would like to get the tank parameters 100% before moving forward. As for corals, I'm looking at different polyp's and soft corals.
I took a look at the LFS last time I was there getting RO and they have a few that really cought my eye. I'm going to read up on my corals and see what they need and which ones should be avoided. I already know not to get anything that may tend to wonder around the tank. LOL But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pics:
Front








Front








Right Side








Left Side








CUC
























Baby Ocellari


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's my "bar". My 2 car garage has been converted. This is my "Man Cave" The wife and I spend more time in here than any other part of the house. 










My Lazy Chocolate Labs

















The Bar

















The "Door"








Behind the door is a small "storage" space. In there I have a 13G garbage can mixing condictioned tap water with a powerhead and heater for my 40G breeder tank. I also use that room now to mix my 3G bucket for water changes on the nano. Its nice because it keeps everything out of sight. Here's a pic


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

For some reason im not getting notifications on new posts...
Looks like you have the hook up!
Tank looks good to, as you add your corals you'll notice that the rocks they come on my require you to rearrange a bit. But I'm sure you'll be fine. I would put something in there for the clowns to play in and be happy.
As far as stocking, there are many factors... Bio load, grow out size, each fish getting enough food, territory, etc... I wouldn't put more than four fish in there, even with weekly water changes.
I see you have at least one Nassarius snail, I call them my zombies (they stay buried with snorkels out till they smell food) They won't eat algae, but are awesome scavengers. Drop a piece of raw shrimp in the tank every now and then to feed them (pencil eraser size) it's really cool to watch. I would put a couple hermits, and several nerite snails to clean.
ReefCleaners.org | Clean Up Crews and Macro Algae. 
Really good deals here


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 4 blue leg hermits, 2 of those sand siffters and 3 other snails that eat the algae off the class. Not sure of there names, I'll get them today when I go to the LFS for some supplies. As for stocking I'm only going to add one more fish. Looking for a Green Clown Goby. Spec say they only get 1 3/4in so that should suit the tank just fine.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well your doin great! 
Enjoy the tank and PM me if you have any other questions, I'll do my best to help
Doc


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

UPDATES:
Added the new T5 fixture. Its houses 2 10K, 2 Atinic and 8 "moon light" leds. For the first few days I had the fixture resting on the tank but found that after 6+ hours, the temps started to go up. It would start at 77 in the morning but about 6 hours later reach as high as 81!!! So I raised the light 6in above the tank. Also added a 4in Plate Coral












































This is just the 2 10K day lights on









Just the 2 Atinics

















And these are just the "moon light" leds


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

way off topic, but look at this site, it shows an interesting build, reminds me of the biocube's

10 Gal Show Tank Build w/ Pics !!! - The Reef Tank


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow I haven't been on here in a while. Ever since I started my salt water tank I've been on NJReefers.org and Nano-reef.com. I wasn't getting the help I needed when I first started out so I had to turn to other forums. But here are some updated pics.
StarFish








Kryptonite Zoas








Black Cherry Zoas








Pink Zoas


----------



## joeyhatch11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Xenia








GSP, in the background I have a small piece of Green Slimer SPS as well








Blue Smurf Zoas. Under the Atinics at night they look awesome!!!


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

What kind of starfish is that?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Jmoquarium said:


> What kind of starfish is that?


Asterina Starfish
GARF predatory starfish 11/25/01

Class: Asteroidea
Order: Spinulosida

Asterina starfish, or more commonly known as Fiji starfish are generally dime sized or smaller with a large body, irregular arm length, and an irregular number of arms. They tend to hide among corals and in the crevices of the live rock during the day and can sometimes be seen clinging to the corners of the tank. This type of starfish has been shown to eat coralline algae and some corals; specifically acropora, xenia, green star polyps, zoanthids, and several types of soft leather corals. These starfish divide across the main body with two or three legs of varying lengths and multiply rapidly. Remove these starfish if they start to bother your corals.


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Cool! I´m thinking a lot of starting up a small saltwater aquarium. 
Is it a lot of work with a saltwater aquarium in this size?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Most FW guys would tell you it is tougher and alot of work. I don't think its tough.


----------

